# Looks like another one joining the diabetic club



## Ellie Jones (Apr 5, 2012)

Been to the midwife with my daughter today...

When I looked at my daughters urine sample this morning I did wonder whether there would be glucose there as it was very light in colour for first wee of the day...

So no surprises that she test positive for Glucose in her urine...

Otherwise everything fine, BG was good, her bloods said apart from lacking enough anti-bodies for measles so will need a MMR jab after she had her baby all fine, and a very good iron in her blood, the midwife was impressed, a 15. something...

But she doesn't have a GTT until beginning in June which is a tad long to see what's happening..

But as I said, cut out excess sugar, avoid chocolate and cut back on your carbs....  

And I think I'm going to get her to take some tests using my spare meter to keep an eye on things, so if necessary we can get her into her doctors quick...  But as she's only 16 weeks, can't see her avoiding the D club


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Ellie, I hope it turns out OK for her.


----------



## Monkey (Apr 5, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Ellie, I hope it turns out OK for her.



This, too. I think the advice you've given her is pretty much what they'd do for GD in the first instance anyway.

I'm sure I've read somewhere (reliable!) that a women's threshold at which glucose gets into the urine is much lower than normal during pregnancy, so glucose doesn't automatically mean GD, iyswim. Am hoping someone medical might know the ins and outs of that.

Hope she's doing well anyway, and enjoying the pregnancy.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 5, 2012)

Monkey you'll right when pregnant women do have a lower threshold for glucose in the urine..  

I'm hoping this is the case with Flo, but seeing her urine this morning I'm not so sure as it weren't half light; light straw colour

Haven't had much chance to sit and talk, as we only had time to stop off for a coffee before I took into work..  But at the moment she's not to fazed by the news and seems happy to adapt her diet to a more diabetic friendly one, with cutting out excess sugar, and looking at her diet a bit closer...  Or what she did actually did say..  Was if I cook it and sorted it out she'd eat it..

I had gone with her this morning for moral support, she didn't like her midwife the first time she met her felt that she showed no interest in Flo or the pregnancy at all....  Deemed that Flo was low risk so ticked the no box, that a GTT wasn't necessary so ignored the 'my mum is T1 diabetic' so I was there to ensure that one was arranged (I spoke to my diabetic team to if she needed one or not) but thankfully she wasn't there due to being on holiday, and even better she's leaving to work in another town...

The midwife we did see was brilliant, very positive attitude, very informative and excited about hearing babies heart beat etc...   So we left in a very positive mood indeed...


----------



## Monkey (Apr 7, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> Monkey you'll right when pregnant women do have a lower threshold for glucose in the urine..
> 
> I'm hoping this is the case with Flo, but seeing her urine this morning I'm not so sure as it weren't half light; light straw colour
> 
> ...



So pleased the mw was better this time - she's very lucky to have you for moral support too.  A good mw makes an unbelievable difference, imo!


----------

